# Overige rubrieken > Oproepen >  Onderzoek gebruik gezondheidszorg

## Charissa

Beste forumleden,

Wij zijn twee studenten diergeneeskunde die bezig zijn met een onderzoek naar de mogelijke effecten van huisdierbezit op de (mentale/fysieke) gezondheid van de eigenaren en dan met name op het gebruik van de gezondheidszorg en medicatie.
Hiervoor zijn we op zoek naar mensen met een hond en/of kat en mensen zonder huisdieren. Via dit bericht willen we u dan ook vragen of u ons hierbij zou willen helpen door onze korte enquête in te vullen.

De enquête is te vinden op onderstaan adres:
https://www.surveymonkey.com/s/KFS7WRL

Voor vragen of opmerkingen kunt u mailen naar:
[email protected]

Bij voorbaat dank,
Charissa en Ruben

----------

